# The Girlies at KazRatz



## KazRatz (Oct 27, 2006)

Here are my girls

Gem










Sapphire










Eclipse










Aura










Vixen


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh.. My goodness! They are just adorable!! Very pretty too, They look like they're getting dolled up in the mirror lol.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

They are gorgouse, love sapphires colour.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Oooooh *smooshes rats* They're so pretty!!!


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I love Eclipse! She loks so sweet, and just like a rat I wanted to get but the people never mailed me back >_<


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Aww! I love Gem's awkward little 'whaa?' look!

Your girls are gorgeous!


...hey, that last one's name sounds familiar...


----------



## Caitlyn3409 (Dec 21, 2006)

God they are beauuutiful!
I love the first and second picture so much.
That rat has to have the shiniest fur i've ever seen. <3


----------

